# Connect DSL to dialup modem



## pearlhouse (Feb 24, 2005)

Using a computer with a wireless DSL connection, is it possible to connect to another computer that only has a dial up modem? Another words how do I dial the number of the dial up modem? If this is possible please leave easy to follow complete basic instructions. We have a D Link DI624s router hooked to a Westell 6100 modem in a desktop PC but want to use our laptop which has a wireless connection to the router.
Thanx.
Bob


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

I could be wrong, but I don't think that's what you really want to do. I'm assuming you have two computers (one lap, one desktop) at the same place and want to share an internet connection and/or create a home network. If the laptop has a wireless adapter (it must to have a wireless connection) then you need either an ethernet card and cable to hook up the desktop to the router OR get a wireless pci adapter for the desktop so it will connect wirelessly to the router as well. 

If you use wireless connections for both the laptop and desktop, you will want to make sure one of them has an ethernet card so you can configure the router's security settings with a wired computer first. If you don't, it can be very aggravating to configure the router from a wireless connection - as soon as you enable security, the connection drops until you setup security in both the router and computer

post back with any additional questions or if this isn't what you are trying to do.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You don't need anything related to the dial-up capability for this trick. If both the desktop and laptop are receiving Internet through the router, they're already networked, just a bit of configuration may be involved.

What version/patch level of Windows on each machine? Are they in fact sharing Internet through that router?


----------



## pearlhouse (Feb 24, 2005)

I guess I wasnt clear enough. Im trying to connect to a _*third*_ computer in my wifes office. This computer has Win ME on it. It also does not have an ISP hook up of any kind. It does not have dsl. It only has a dial up modem . We are planning on using *PC Anywhere *to connect the 2 computers together so she can work from home. She is bed-ridden for a while so I thought I could hook up my laptop with here work computer.
I could just use my dial up modem in the laptop to her offices dial up modem but this requires a phone line connection to the laptop which would be inconvienient for her plus its pretty slow although im not sure but a dsl connection might also be slow.
So you see my wireless DSL connection would be ideal if I can figure out how to dial a phone number.
Thanx


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You still left a lot of confusion. Where are the computers located, in the same building as your wife's new computer? I'm still totally confused about where dial-up comes in.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 19, 2006)

I think I understand the basics of what you are trying to say. Although i am not sure if PC Anywhere only works over the internet or not. The trick here would to have your wife's work pc set to answer the phone and negotiate the connection like a dial-up ISP would and connect pc to pc. I'm not sure about that kind of stuff though. Anyway, that is what he is asking about doing. I guess the two pc's are in two different physical locations.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If they're all in one location, why screw around with dial-up?


----------



## pearlhouse (Feb 24, 2005)

Im sorry I guess Im not stating my problem correctly so Ill try again.
My wifes office computer IS in a different location from the wireless laptop that is located at my house.
The office computer only has a dial up modem. It does not have DSL. It uses WIN ME and it does not even have a ISP.
Previously when she worked from home she used software called (Symantec) "PCanywhere" which allows you to make a direct connection from dial up modem to dial up modem. This allows her to use the office computer just like she would at work. The software allows you dial an outside phone number which the dial up modem in the office PC will answer. Once the connection is made, she has complete remote control of the office computer from our home PC. This allows her to use software that is installed on the office PC. This works very well but the connection is slow. 
We have 2 computers at our house. One is a desktop PC and the other is a laptop. The desktop PC has DSL using a westell 6100 modem and also a D Link DI 624s router. The laptop uses a USB pen adapter which makes a wireless connection with the desktop PC. 
I realize the connection probably wont be any faster but at least there wont have to be phone line attached to the laptop.
I would like to be able to use my DSL connection to dial out to the dial up modem at her office computer thus connecting DSL to dial up modem. This will allow the laptop to work from anywhere in our house without having to have a phone line plugged into the laptop.
Now if this wont work Im open to any other suggestions that will allow using the office pc remotely from my house.
So I hope this explains the problem a little better.
Thanx:grin: :smile:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, you can't do that, they're totally incompatible. That dial-up modem MUST connect to another compatible modem, not a DSL modem. The best option would probably be to get a dial-up ISP (faster than dialing directly to another modem), and use a remote control package like UltraVNC to control the other machine.


----------



## pearlhouse (Feb 24, 2005)

OK just doing some reading today what about using _*WIN XP REMOTE DESKTOP.*_ What Im reading says I can download a version for any other windows that does not have it. What im unclear about is do I still have to have a Internet ISP for the ME computer in my wifes office or will it work with just a direct dial up.:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes, you still need Internet access on the remote machine. You have no method of interconnecting right now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 19, 2006)

The simple fact is that the office pc needs an ISP, which it would have to be connected to constantly and would tie up a telephone line or your laptop would have to use a phone line to dial up the office pc. You also have to understand that a lot of dial-up services will randomly disconnect pc's when usage is high to allow other customers access to the service. Also, idling can be another reason the service will disconnect a dial-up modem. So, using a dial-up service could be a problem.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

I setup dial-up networking in the days of DOS. It was painfully slow. You or your wife's employer, would easily recover the cost of an isp for the office in cost of labor savings in a week, two at the most if she's part time. PC Anywhere didn't cut it. The only way I could bear to use the network was to download a file, work on it and then upload it back to the office. Since I cloned my drives for backup anyway, I just started using it as a "portable drive"


----------

